# Few pics of my A4



## a4simon (Feb 23, 2011)

Just a few bits about it. From Northern Ireland so may not be to american taste but you can let me know 

2.0TDI
Rayvern Airride
19"x8J TSW Holstens


----------



## mal4ugan4o (Nov 18, 2009)

WOW!
this is great car...is this stock 140bhp engine?


----------



## Netsunesa (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks better stock.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Welcome aboard.

Car looks amazing. :beer::beer:


----------



## onel0wcubn (Jun 8, 2003)

Car is lookin GUT


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

Sweet ride. Wish our Audi buildings over here looked that way...


----------



## MidnightRunner (Apr 14, 2011)

-mlfhntr- said:


> Sweet ride. Wish our Audi buildings over here looked that way...


Yeah... I don't even have an audi building within 400 miles of here! 

Sweet car though. Not a big fan of the rims but lookin nice!


----------



## Andy G (Nov 13, 2010)

Car looks awsome. I love the front grill and headlights. Wish my 02 looked like that.


----------

